# OK, I need help.



## boozer (Jan 28, 2014)

I mentioned in another thread that I have an event to work at on Saturday.  Here's my problem.  Our food suppliers is out of nose-on prime whole 15lb brisket.  That's what I always cook. He has a bunch of 5 lb flat sections, but I've never cooked one, or if I have, don't recall. Any advice on cooking these? I got four of em, I wouldn't be scared to cook them for friends and family,  but for the general public, they have to be perfect.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, I have a flat 5 lb to cook for Superbowl party.

I'm just going to trust the thermometer


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 29, 2014)

It'll take a LOT less time.  That's about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2014)

The general rule of thumb for flats around these parts is 3 hrs in the smoke and 3 hours wrapped tightly in foil with liquid..or till it dies and gives up. For the liquid you need a good flavor mop/sop. If you dont already have a favorite  try Walter Jetton's mop found in the recipe section or can be googled up.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Try my mop its good as hell!!!!!!! As for the meat just watch the temp that's all you can really do. If you have smoked a bunch of them in the past, you will know when it is done.

Brisket Mop:
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/f12/michigan-rib-mop-21812.html


----------



## boozer (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a good mop. Red wine vinegar,  beef broth,  butter , and worsty and s & p does me fine. You guys don't think they will dry out at 250?  I will wrap them early.


----------



## boozer (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 30, 2014)

Mops are for floors...remember when you're lookin' you ain't cookin.


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

I got time brother,  I expect these little fellas are going to cook fast. I just gotta keep em from getting dry.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2014)

250 is about right for flats in my book. Leave em in the foil till your ready to slice and dont slice up much in advance. Biggest drying out culprit is slicing.


----------



## boozer (Jan 31, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> 250 is about right for flats in my book. Leave em in the foil till your ready to slice and dont slice up much in advance. Biggest drying out culprit is slicing.



Good advice.  Jives With my plan, so I feel comfortable.  That's what I needed.  These flat cuts look really lean


----------



## MI Smoke (Jan 31, 2014)

250 deg, no foil
Costco flat


----------



## boozer (Jan 31, 2014)

MI Smoke said:


> 250 deg, no foil
> Costco flat



What temp did you  cook to? How long did it take?


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 1, 2014)

Cook it on the wsm @259 deg for 11 hrs.  I was close to 0 outside, had to do with how long it took.  It did hold temps pretty stable though.


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 1, 2014)

Bob In Fla. said:


> Mops are for floors...remember when you're lookin' you ain't cookin.


I'm with you on that bob.   Makes brisket taste like potroast.
Butcher paper sometime


----------



## dummy que (Feb 1, 2014)

*flats*

flats are about all i can get around here they take about the same amount of time as a pork butt i wrap in butcher papper and cook till prob slides in like butter about 205 deg. let rest for at least 1 hour


----------



## Max1 (Feb 1, 2014)

MI, you have tasted my mop on a brisket..... You will change your mind.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks good.  Flats are a curse..lol .


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 2, 2014)

Max said:


> MI, you have tasted my mop on a brisket..... You will change your mind.



I'm not a real big fan of mops.  Pitmaker pits keep a pretty moist environment.
Most of the time I don't need to wrap.   If were to mop I would just end up with a bunch of seasoning in the bottom of my smoker.


Boozer how did that go?


----------



## boozer (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, we did good.  Sold a lot of q. Everybody said we were by far the best!  It felt good to hear that
.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's good bud wtg


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad to hear that, congrats!   Did u have enough?


----------



## boozer (Feb 3, 2014)

No, we were out of everything by 9:00. The brisket and mac&cheese were gone by 8:00.  I thought there would be more vendors.  But it was fine,  by that time most people were done eating and just drinking anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2014)

Great news on that. Sounds like a highly successful day. Good job!


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 5, 2014)

Boozer,   never did say if you liked it?
How did those flats turn out?


----------



## boozer (Feb 6, 2014)

MI Smoke said:


> Boozer,   never did say if you liked it?
> How did those flats turn out?



Actually MI, they turned out great. I was all worried for nothing.  I wouldn't say that they were as good as the whole packers that I usually cook, just slightly drier. But I saved some drippings with the grease strained out and drizzled it on them after slicing.  They also sliced really uniform, and made a nice presentation in the steam tray. I may even use them again for catering.


----------



## Bosko (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice, I turned my leftovers into chili which is slow cookin away in crock pot.
I added a pound of Italian sausage to brighten it up a bit


----------



## boozer (Feb 6, 2014)

Whoa! That's a hot & sexy looking chili! Looks like lava! With leftover brisket and Italian sausage you say?  Man that would hit the spot on a cold day like today.


----------



## Bosko (Feb 6, 2014)

boozer said:


> Whoa! That's a hot & sexy looking chili! Looks like lava! With leftover brisket and Italian sausage you say?  Man that would hit the spot on a cold day like today.



-11 wind chill right now....it will hit the spot for sure!


----------



## boozer (Feb 6, 2014)

Ha! The wind chill here is a balmy -3. Enjoy the cold weather sucker!! It's a beautiful day in Nebraska!  Oh, and not to rub it in, but the actual temp is +9. Where's my shorts...


----------



## TAC1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought only southren people went outside when there is snow and ice on the ground dressed like that. Well congrats on the job well done boozer and have a nice tan up in the tundra paradise...


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 7, 2014)

boozer said:


> Ha! The wind chill here is a balmy -3. Enjoy the cold weather sucker!! It's a beautiful day in Nebraska!  Oh, and not to rub it in, but the actual temp is +9. Where's my shorts...



Ha!  Wind chill here is - 15 .   I just seen Max run by in his Speedos!:


----------



## Bosko (Feb 7, 2014)

We are havin a heat wave right now.....-11 I think I'll take the boat out and work on my tan........:p


----------



## TAC1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## boozer (Feb 7, 2014)

MI Smoke said:


> Ha!  Wind chill here is - 15 .   I just seen Max run by in his Speedos!:



I'm making assumptions here, but if max looks like the average bbq guy, and you saw him in a speedo, you'd remember.  Can't unseen that! * shudder *


----------



## TAC1 (Feb 7, 2014)

boozer thanks, my mind hadn't put all that together, but now it has... Ugh..


----------



## Max1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey now, they were not speedo's, they were skinny pants!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 10, 2014)

The mental pic of Max running around in the cold in the speedo's could produce some type of bad dreams or something.


----------

